# goldnugget pelco



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

well i went to get some feeders for my dovii, and rtc as a treat today, and was browsing though all of the selection, wen i chanced upon this beauty. 28 bucks later he was in my tank on algee patroll. He is just a little guy for now, but i look forward to when he gets bigger. pictures really suck, sorry. they do no justice to how yellow the spots are.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You got yourself a beauty.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

thats a nice 1


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice









I'd monitor him closely during the first weeks, as Nuggets are notorious for adapting poorly to captive conditions. Regularly check on his belly and eyes: as soon as they get sunken, it's a sign of likely trouble (and in which case I'd seperate it for a while, so it can acclimatise in peace, without stress and competition).


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice golden.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

y he is just chilling in my 10 gal which as a ton of algee for him to eat. the only other fish in there is a female con that i puled out of the other tank, cause she was getting beaten up a littl.


----------

